# SWSE: Scum & Villany [IC]



## knightemplar (Jun 22, 2010)

Opening the door of the cantina, a cool breeze wafts through the air, providing a second of relief from the dry heat of Tatoo's twin suns. Stepping into the dark room with a smoky haze around the ceiling, the attention of the room seems to be on the newcomers. Within a minute, their attention is drawn back to their individual pursuits. 

An older human male seems to be tending the bar and talking to various customers, a perpetual frown across his mouth. He turns back to the drink machine and pours another glass for an Arconian waiting at the bar. 

A sabbac game seems to be going in one of the back booths. The players are a dark-haired human male with a large brownish haired wookie standing over him, a greenish-skinned rodian, a reddish-skinned devaronian with his horns pointing up, and a dark bluish skinned twi'lek. From a casual glance, it seems the dark-haired human seems to be doing rather well at the game. There seems to be quite a few credits piled up in front of him. 

A small whine is heard from the wookie directed towards the human male. 
[sblock=if you understand Shyriiwook] "We were supposed to be at Jabba's an hour ago." [/sblock]

"I know, I know. But I am really on a hot streak here, Chewie.", the human male responds back to his companion without looking away from the card game. 

"What's the problem, hu-man, is your mother telling you it is time to go home?", comes from the devaronian with an obvious slurring relative to the drinks from the bar

"Actually, Oxbel, he's telling me to raise again. It's your turn anyways. Are you in or out?", says the human male. 

"I'm in, because I know your bluffing.", with a practiced hand, Oxbel pushes more credits from his small pile in front of him into the pot. "It is pretty bad when your wookie has to teach you to play Sabacc."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another long trip in the starship, as the two droids are running maintenance checks on the computer. Then a ring from the ramp door access comes through the halls. A look on the monitor shows a pale grey-skinned human with above average sized ears wearing some sort of uniform.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 22, 2010)

Aboard the Frozen Star:

Quin makes its rounds actually humming along as it goes from system to system, making sure everything is up and running at peek efficiency. As the there is a ring through the halls Quin looks over the monitor with some curiosity. A small probe pops out and taps the internal coms and announces to Ava and Iggy that we have a guest.

Ava gets up from her bed and taps her own coms, "Thank you Quin, if you would like to join me to meet our guest..." there is a negative reply, stating that she needs to see to a back up processor, "Very well." 

She moves towards the ramp and looks over the veiwscreen to the grey-skinned individual She looks around for Iggy as some back up, but taps the panel and the ramp slides down and takes several steps down the ramp, "Greetings, how may I help you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking up from the sample Rizalleian lizard layed out on his table IG-111 looks up at the sound of someone wanting aboard. To busy to leave the still breathing spiecemen the droid turns it's attention back to the lizard.

Two quick cuts have both killed and opened up the lizard for dissection.

It's gears hum as it bends closer for a better look.

[sblock=OOC] Is there an anti-social quirk??? Cuze he may have it. [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

The huge Feeorin brute kept his eyes on the game and leaned to the bar. He briefly turned and squinted at the labels on the bottles. _Hmm. Sarlacc Kicker. Sounds good enough._ Motioning for the bartender he points at the bottle. I'll have one of that.

He casually follows the game, half expecting it to turn ugly soon. With that big a pile, someone is about to call cheat on the human.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

Galen enters the cantina and looks around, _ah just what I expected.  Reminds me of the armpit of the galaxy. At least there's no cover charge_.

He steps over to the bar and orders something, "I have whatever's on tap for humans."  He turns away so he can lean back against the bar surveying the activities in the joint.  He takes in the events going on with the sabacc game, figuring it best to just observe.  Eventually someone affiliated with the Hutts will show up.  Whenever money's involved, the Hutts are always around.

He pays for his drink and sips it watching to see if the gambler and his Wookiee friend are going to win or lose and considers, _never know what can happen with a Wookiee in a cantina. I had to fight one in the arena, tough match, but educational_.
[sblock=OOC]Cannot really do much more without knowing if Naar is with him or not.  In any case, he has his earbud comlink and can easily communicate back to the ship occupants if he is alone.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

So. Your contact was to meet us here? Naar grunted to his friend. Hope he comes soon. That game will end in a brawl. I'll bet you the drinks on that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

"Ha! No bet, it won't take much to set a Wookiee off.  If the scoundrel wins, the other guy will get offended and call him a cheat, besmirching his honor also offending the Wookiee and brawling ensues.  If the scoundrel loses, it is because the other guy cheated and then brawling will ensue.  Only real bet to make is whether we can stay out of it or not when it does.  I figure it's 50-50 if we don't leave within the next 30 seconds."  He looks around to see if anyone is looking conspicuously out-of-place.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking of not staying out anyway. I'd be curious to see about headbutting contest with that wookiee. Though he looks like he's seen quite a lot. I might even lose. Naar keeps his voice low enough to not be heard by too many and chuckles at the thought of duking it out with a wookiee.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

"Bah, your head's plenty dense, no worry." Galen replies with a grin.  "You just have to watch out for the claws.  He has reach one you too." 

After a little thought, "Hmmm, this establishment is supposed to be owned by a Wookiee, wonder if that's him, don't seem likely though.  Maybe we shouldn't be tussling with him just in case, he might take the wrong way. Even though we were just trying to be friendly, well sort of anyway."


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2010)

You're right, best not to mess with the managament. Naar mumbles as he swigs from the drink.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2010)

Galen gives his friend a pat on the shoulder, "Not to worry, we should have a good show at least."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2010)

The lizard proves an interesting subject as it is on of the few four legged creatures IG-111 has encountered. From his little corner in the starboad cargo hold he takes the creatures heart to his specimens table and drops it in a vat of liquid for perservation and later study.


[sblock=OOC] No medbay or lab in the ship drat,  [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 26, 2010)

Aboard the Frozen Star:

"Yes, I am Customs Inspector Putton Beatus. Your pilot told the Landing Control that you had no cargo when you landed. I am here just to do a cursory inspection to make sure you have no cargo.", the grey skinned woman says as she taps something into her digital pad. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At Chalmun's Cantina:

Both of the other card players fold, leaving only Han and Oxbel in for the pot. Han slowly puts three cards into the disruption field, to prevent them from shifting. 

"Alright, Oxbel, lets see what you have.", the human smuggler says as he scoots more chips into the pot. " I have a 22, beat that."

"Sorry then, human.", the devaronian says smiling with his pointed teeth, as he slowly flips the three cards showing an Idiot's Array. He then leans forward and starts pulling his credits in. 

"Damn, I thought I had you.", the smuggler depressingly gets up from his chair and moves away from the table.

A whine comes from the wookie behind him

[sblock=Shyriiwook] "We need to go see Jabba now, especially since you just lost all of our credits."[/sblock]

The human smuggler gets up and walks to the door followed by the large brown furred wookie. 

"When you get more credits, hu-man, come back and see me. Maybe I will let your try and win the credits back.", the devaronian says taunting the human smuggler.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 26, 2010)

Aboard the Frozen Star

Ava looks over the customs official, "Welcome aboard Inspector feel free to look about as you see fit." She steps aside and makes a motion for the woman to continue. 

Internal coms, "Iggy, Quin, we have a guest please be considerate and cooperative. Inspector Beatus is just looking about for cargo." she smiles and looks to the customs officer and explains, "Just letting the droids know that you are about, so we have no issues while you are abaord. Please, let me know if I can help you at all?" Ava says with a smile.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 28, 2010)

Galen looks at Naar with a little disappointment, "Humph, no entertainment. Well I guess we better start asking around."  He turns around and signals the bartender for another drink. 

"Say mate, we are newly arrived planet-side with our own ship and are looking for work.  There wouldn't happen to be any potential employers here that we should speak to?"

[sblock=OOC]Gather Information  (1d20+2=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 28, 2010)

You would have won that drink. Naar says with a grin and downs his. I'll let you ask around.


----------



## knightemplar (Jun 29, 2010)

"I do have some questions.", says the grey-skinned customs officer as she turns back to her datapad. "What is your captain's name and where was your last port?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The older human turns back to Galen, "Do I look like an employment agency? If you want work, go talk to Jabba. If you last a year, I will be surprised. Now if you want a drink, I can help you with that."

"Hey Feeorin, how about you, do you want a chance to win that poor hu-mans credits?", the twi'lek named Oxbel called out to Naar. "Or, how about you hu-man?", the twi'lek then calls out to Galen.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

IG-111 upon hearing the news of a visitor mutters to it's self. _{{Great another fleshling to help intrude on my work. As if this ship did not have enough of them crawling in it already.}}_

It goes back to it's specimen with a new hurried impatients as it knows that soon they will want to talk to it, and ask a hundred questions.

[sblock=OOC] Well someone bought the SAGA book at borders so I will order it from Amazon. But to make sure, it is the RP book with Vader on the front and is not of normal book size correct. Oh and do droids speak to themselves in their heads?? I don't think so and that means Iggy might say a few things outloud he shouldn't.  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 29, 2010)

Aboard the Frozen Star

"But of course, Inspector." Ava says with a smile, "I believe the captain of the Frozen Star is Naar. I say 'believe" because the pair Naar and one Galen Raap seem to have joint ownership of the vessel. They are both pilots, so it is hard to say who is the captain. If you would like, I can contact them and I am sure it can be sorted out to your satisfaction?"

"Our last part of call was..." (say wherever we were last) "I had a friend mention that there may be some _opportunities_ to be had here on Tatooine."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> The older human turns back to Galen, "Do I look like an employment agency? If you want work, go talk to Jabba. If you last a year, I will be surprised. Now if you want a drink, I can help you with that."
> 
> "Hey Feeorin, how about you, do you want a chance to win that poor hu-mans credits?", the twi'lek named Oxbel called out to Naar. "Or, how about you hu-man?", the twi'lek then calls out to Galen.



Galen pays for his second drink and turns to Naar quietly so the bartender cannot hear, "Grumpy cuss, no tip for him.  You want to play Sabacc, I will watch your back, otherwise we should find someone more friendly that can point us in direction of this Jabba character.  Maybe the Twi'lek knows something."

Galen approaches the Twi'lek, "Well I don't play Sabacc but perhaps another game would be of interest."


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 8, 2010)

"Well, Miss, I am sorry I did not catch your name?", she says as she taps more information into the datapad she is holding. "If you can show me the Cargo Bays, so I confirm that you are empty."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Well, Hu-man, what game do you play?", the twi'lek says quite condescending. 


The doors for the cantina open again. In comes two brown nikto with blasters rifles, followed by a green nikto in respendant robes that look rather expensive, followed by two more brown nikto with blaster rifles. 

The green nikto is dressed in robes of green with plenty of gold trimming. He holds a large staff in his hands as he walks, but it seems he does not need it to steady himself. He looks around the bar, and notices how little business is in here. 

"I am Phylus Mor, major domo to the wise Prello of Clan Anjaric. Long may she live in her resplendant glory. She needs a starship for a trip to Nal Hutta. Are there any starship captains in here?", the green nikto says.

[sblock=Holyman]Yes, it is the black book with Vader on the front cover, I think its a 6 by 9 format, but it is not the standard size for most of the wizard's books. As for speaking in your head, it up to you whether you want to say itself.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "Well, Hu-man, what game do you play?", the twi'lek says quite condescending.



 Galen replies, "Well, we know am entertaining game called _hurtzdontit_ and we bet on the outcome.  First my friend here will..."  He stops talking as the niktos enter the cantina.



knightemplar said:


> "I am Phylus Mor, major domo to the wise Prello of Clan Anjaric. Long may she live in her resplendant glory. She needs a starship for a trip to Nal Hutta. Are there any starship captains in here?", the green nikto says.



Galen gives Naar a nudge as he spies the newcomers.  He says, "Ho ho, that's for us.  Let's go." He heads over to the niktos and holds his hands out in a nonthreatening gesture of greeting.

"Sir, your search is over.  I am a pilot and we have a ship.  Perhaps we can be persuaded to transport your Lord to Nal Hutta.  You will have to arrange the fees with our agent of course, but I am sure she can be agreeable to your needs."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 9, 2010)

Aboard the Frozen Star

Ava smiles and with a hand motion points the way to the cargo holds of the ghtorc-720 as she avoids answering the query on her identity, "The starboard hold is right this way Inspector." She turns left then right and makes for the door and taps the controls opening the door. "Feel free to look about."


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2010)

Naar places his hand on Galen shoulder and squeezes just a bit too hard. My friend speaks too fast. Yeah, we have a ship. But we just flew in from Nar Shaddaa and I'm not keen on flying that way again, even if we skip the moon and go straight to Nal Hutta. He eyes the niktos menacingly and then grins. But if we can come to an agreement on the payment, up front, then I might be persuaded to make the trip.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2010)

Galen mutters to Naar, "Yeah where's that persuasive chick when you need her.  That's the _*agent_* I was referring to."

______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Both Galen and Naar receive a comms signal, when answered you hear a smooth almost feminine voice of a droid, "Captains, please be advised your vessel is currently undergoing an inspection from by law enforcement." When checked you see that the signal is coming form the Frozen Star

((Yes, Quin took some initiative. And yes, I had a vocalizer installed.  ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2010)

On hearing the comlink in his ear go off he says to Naar and the Niktos, "Excuse me a parsec," and he moves away to be out of earshot.  "Quin, what the frag you talking about?  Is everything under control? We shouldn't have anything on-board to worry about but...  Watch to make sure they plant anything incriminating.  Please ask Eva to comm if she needs us back there, but I suspect they might be looking for a bribe."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2010)

Quin replies, "Everything appears to be under control Captain, this was an informative message. Ava is currently with the Inspector, proceeding to the starboard cargo hold. Very well Captain. Frozen Star out." 

The Q7 droid moves from the cockpit area and moves off to watch the inspector while attempting to look busy with ship operations.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Commlink conversation finished, Galen returns to the group to stand beside Naar.  He waits patiently for the Nikto's response.
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 14, 2010)

"I see, it definetly is empty in here.", says the gray-skinned customs officer. "How about the port cargo bay now?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Where is your agent?", asks Phylus. "My mistress is hoping to leave within the next day or so, that she can make it on time for her progenitor's lifeday." the nikto eyes survey the cantina again, hoping another pilot is here in case it will take to long to find their agent.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 15, 2010)

The Frozen Star

Motions the way to the other cargo hold. "Correct. There is no cargo at this time. The Captain is actually here looking for some work."

A small droid floats on by, beeping as it does. Quin watches the inspector and Ava while performing a system check in the port cargo hold.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

knightemplar said:


> "Where is your agent?", asks Phylus. "My  mistress is hoping to leave within the next day or so, that she can make  it on time for her progenitor's lifeday." the nikto eyes survey the  cantina again, hoping another pilot is here in case it will take to long  to find their agent.



Galen replies, "We can arrange a meeting, in about  an hour.  You can come to our ship if you like.  Why don't we have a  drink while I make the arrangements for the meeting?"
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 21, 2010)

As Ava opens up the Port Cargo Bay, the inspector takes a quick look in. 

"Alright, it seems you are empty. Now if you will just show me out, I will be on my way to the next ship.", says the inspector. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"No, Prello herslf wants to talk with you. He slips a data crystal into your hand. Be here in an hour. ", the nikto says. Then he makes a fast gesture to the guards, and the group starts moving outside.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 21, 2010)

"Very well Inspector. Right this way. "Ava replies and shows the woman out of the ship. Once gone she closes the ramp."

Quin makes her way up to Ava and says, "I took the liberty of informing Captain Galen of the inspection." She beeps happily. "Systems aboard the Frozen Star are operating within specified parameters."

Ava and smiles and pats the droid, "Good work Quin, until we have something to do, feel free to relax."

The little hovering droid beeps an affirmative and hovers off...

Ava hits the coms, "Iggy, the Inspector has left. I am off to see what our good Captains are up to." And with that Ava departs the ship and makes her way to the Chalmun's Cantina.

However long it takes a casual walk, Ava arrives at the establishment and moves in. Entering she looks about to see what is happening within and if she can spot Galen or Naar.

Still abaord the Frozen Star...
Quin makes her way to where Iggy has holed himself up with this "experiments" and greets him once she arrives, "Hello, Iggy."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Once the nikto departs, Galen nods to Naar, "Let's find ourselves a booth and have some privacy.  I will comm Ava and let her know we need her services."

He orders a few more drinks and initiates the comlink, "Ava, this is Galen.  You about done with the inspector?  We need your negotiating skills.  We think we have found us a potential job.  We are still in the cantina."

_<<With Black Rat still on vacation, I was assuming the rest of us would keep playing through, no?>>_
 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Ava answers her communicator and smiles, "Why, yes I am. I just walked into the establishment." She spots Galen and heads over towards him taking a seat at the table. "A job you say? Do tell."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

Galen raises his mug in salute and gestures for Ava to sit with them, "Ah, Miss Ava,  have a drink?" He offers a glass of whatever swill this cantina is passing off as good liquor for humans.

He continues, "Well in little less than an hour a stuffy nitko and his mistress will be here to negotiate with us.  Apparently the nikto is one Phylus Mor, majordomo to his mistress Prello of Clan Anjaric.  A Hutt Lord I presume.  Anyway she needs a starship for a trip to  Nal Hutta and is hoping to leave within the next day or so. That way she can make it on time for her progenitor's lifeday. At least that's what the nikto said.  It would seem that they are having difficulty finding a pilot so that might help in our negotiating.  Oh... they gave me this data crystal."  He palms the data crystal across the table to Ava.
 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 23, 2010)

"Sounds easy enough. But then don't they all." She smiles at Galen and asks as she takes the data crystal before taking out a datapad, "One of the first things, what do you wish to charge for your services Captain?" 

She puts the crystal into the proper port, "Let us see what we have here." and activates it. ((Use Computer take 10, 16 if needed))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> She smiles at Galen and asks as she takes the data crystal before taking out a datapad, "One of the first things, what do you wish to charge for your services Captain?"



Galen gives her a big grin, "As much as possible!" 

He takes a sip of his drink and becomes a little more serious, "Well, seeing as this is our first run, I am not sure what our fee should really be.  But a used speeder dealer once told me, 'the first person to mention a credit amount during the negotiation generally loses'. Does that help?  I'd say, get them to make the first proposal and counter offer double the amount."
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 25, 2010)

OOC: Sorry, but the address you are supposed to be at in the hour is on the crystal. You can read the crystal on any of your pdas.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Nods to Galen as she look at the address. "I will see what I can do for you, not to mention adding docking and refueling fees of wherever we are heading to."

She looks to the bartender and then taps her earbud comlink and contacts Quin and asks her to translate for her. She then tries to gather some info about the neighborhood of the meet up, "Pardon me. I was wondering if you can tell me where <insert address> is? What kind of neighborhood would I be walking into or anything else you might know about it?" (Gather Information 1d20+7=25)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2010)

_<<Songdragon, you missed a golden opportunity to pick on Galen for his misunderstanding.>>_

Galen takes another sip of his drink and wonders, _where we going?  I thought the nikto said 'here'. Must be something different on the data crystal._

Seeing the Ava try to get information out of the bartender, brings a wry smile to his face as he mutters to Naar, "Hope she has better luck with that sourpuss bartender.  He barely gave us the time of day after we bought two drinks.  But then again she is much more attractive than we are eh?"
______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 26, 2010)

The bartender turns towards the young lady. He actually seems to have some sort of a smile on his sourpuss. 

"Well its not too far away, lucky for you. Its a very upscale neighborhood.", the bartender says, as he pours Ava a free drink. "If I remember right, go down the street to the Lucky Despot and turn right. Then you are going to follow that lane for about 2 miles, you are looking for Dusty Lane on the left. Follow Dusty Lane for about 2 blocks and it turns into Sandstorm Road."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 27, 2010)

"Why thank you, you have been... most kind." Ava says with a charming smile. "Perhaps when I am in these parts again, I will stop by and say hi." She winks at the man, and takes her drink back to Galen.

"Looks like the meet up is not too far, in a better part of town, if there really is a better part of this place." She says in a lower tone to keep the conversation between her and her companions and not to offend any local, nearby.

((OOC: Sorry I must be clueless... I did not see a misunderstanding. Merely a Captain out to make the most credits he can.))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

_<<Galen thought the meeting was here at the cantina, that's all.>>_

Seeing the Ava return successfully, he toasts his drink to her, "That went well, looks like you made a friend of old sourpuss there. Do we need to walk?  Maybe we should get started, in this heat I wouldn't want to rush and arrive dripping with seat.  Or maybe we can hire a speeder or something if we have the credits to spare."
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Ava drinks up as well, "Perhaps we should start out, take our time and such. That and to be sure we are going the right way. While the barkeep seemed nice enough, you never know for sure of their motives. We have a few miles to walk, so lets go." Ava finishes her drink and stands.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2010)

Galen drains his glass and nods agreement, "Never late for a date, eh?  Good thinking." He leaves a tip on the table with their empty glasses and heads out of the cantina with the others.  

Once back out into the heat of the desert air, he dons his pilot shades and says to Ava, "Lead the way."
 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 31, 2010)

Ava smiles at Galen and departs out of the cantina and starts down the street for the Lucky Despot. She coms her droid, "Quin, would you please run an analysis of all ship departures from Tatooine to Nal Hutta over the last year, and please calculate in fuel and docking fees. Please get back to me when you have an average number please." The droid answers in the affirmative as she gets to work.


----------



## knightemplar (Jul 31, 2010)

OOC: It takes 6 days in hyperspace to get from Tatooine to Nal Hutta. Space Travel Skill Challenge can cut this down by a day or two depending if the party wants to do the skill challenge, or just do the normal space lanes to their destination. 

Fuel Costs are on the average 300 credits per hyperspace day, depending on persuasion checks. Landing and Boarding fees are usually 100 per day. Normally, on jobs, the money I offer is not including these. The clients usually pick up the costs behind the scenes.  

I will go ahead and move you ahead to the townhouse on Monday. Usually weekends are not the best for me.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

As the trio walk down past the Lucky Despot Ava recives the answers via her communicator from Quin and informs the two Captains of her find, "With the numbers Quin has for me, along normal hyperspace lanes, we can expect to get a minimum of 2000 credits. A faster time than the 6 days, does carry some risk, but is possible if you are up for it. It may offer some possibilities in negotiations. The main being if we get there X days we get a bonus of some sort. Something for the two of you to consider. Quin and I could work on that possibility, should you wish it."

She lets that sink in for a mile or so before bringing up another matter, "Something associated with traveling, is the lack of guest quarters. And considering that our traveler is possibly a Hutt, will make things even tighter. I would suggest, offering up one of the cargo bays for travel. Have anything supplies transferred to the other bay."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Galen comments casually with a smile, "Ava, you should call me 'Pilot' if you must give me a rank.  The ship kind of belongs to both Naar and myself, and you are starting make feel like I am too full of myself."

Back to business talk, he considers aloud, "With regards to that 2000 credits, is that profit or total.  Sounds like that would barely cover our costs, but then what I know, heh heh." He chuckles and thinks some more about what else Ava has said.

 "I am a decent enough pilot so we can shave some time off if necessary, I think...  But it would be best to negotiate that into the deal as a bonus.  Who knows we might not have a choice if this Hutt Lord needs to get there in under 6 days.  I would expect at least an entourage of some sort too, hopefully they will all fit in the cargo area." He finishes wryly, a little uncomfortable at the thought of 6 days in close quarters with an ornery Hutt Lord.

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 4, 2010)

Arriving at the address, you see a large well kept house. Knocking on the door, a large brown nickto with a large scar across his face answers it. His hand does not leave the pistol grips of his holstered heavy blaster pistol. 

He just sits there staring at you, blocking the enterance into the door. Looking just past him, there are at least two or three other nickto in sight with laser carbines at the ready. 

A strange language comes from behind him ("nikto, which I dont think anyone knows"), as one of the other brown nikto talks to the larger one. The larger one sneers, as he slowly moves out of the door, and makes a sweeping motion to come inside. 

Going through the lower level is reminiscent of a large barracks. There are some brown nikto lounging around a table playing a dice game, while another one is in scrounging around in the kitchen for some food. There seems to be a large quantity of bunk beds down here with one or two occupied by a nikto. 

The large scarred nikto stops at a large ornate staircase and points up towards the door. At the top of the staircase, is an ornate knocker made of solid gold.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Galen takes in the sights of the interior calmly, figuring he might as well stay relaxed and try to be professional.  He straightens up his clothes a bit form their walk and looks to Ava, "Well, I guess we should knock.  Go ahead and I will be right beside you."

He gestures for her to proceed upstairs and he will keep at Ava's side, or right behind of there is not enough room, going up until they reach the door.  He will give her a look and subtle gesture to indicate for her to do the honors of knocking, but he will do it if she wants.

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Ava nods to their 'guide' and makes her way up the stairs. She looks to Galen and smiles as he motions for her to be doing the honors. Ava reaches out and uses the gold knocker, twice before backing up a step and waits for what is to come next.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 7, 2010)

As the door opens, a rather slender Hutt is looking the group up and down. 

"Come in, Sweetlings. Can I get you a candied slug or maybe a drink?" Prello says in basic, as she moves out of the door way and into the large entry chamber. 

A fountain in the middle of the room, makes the room so much more tolerable than outside. There are some small palm trees in hand crafted pots, lending a touch of color to the sand colored marble of the floor. Exquisite but tasteful pieces of art are on display throughout the townhouse.  

"Your Gloriousness, the human male and the feeorin male are here about your pending trip to your progenitor's palace.", said in Huttese, as the green nikto known as Phylus moves over to a couch to sit down. "I do not know the human female, but it may be the agent that they referred to."

"So which one of you sweetlings are the captain of the starship?", Prello says as she moves over to a small bar and picks up a small tray with three glasses of water on it. She moves back over to the party and offers them a drink to refresh them from the oppressive heat of Tattoo's day.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 8, 2010)

Ava answers Prello's first question of refreshment, "If it is no trouble, both sound most delicious."

She will then bow in a most respectful manner to the great Hutt in question, before taking up a glass of water, "You are most kind and quite generous." She then motions to the two men at her side, "If it pleases, both are the Captains of the ship, the Frozen Star. This is Galen," makes a motion to the human male and then to the Feeorin, "And this Naar. She waits a brief moment after the introductions before mentioning who she is, "I am Ava."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

Galen acknowledges the introduction with a slight bow of his head, "Yes, the lovely woman is correct, Naar and myself own the Frozen Star.  Miss Ava is our business partner and handles the financial side of  the operation."

He gives her a quick look catching her eye.  The brief exchange is enough to let her know that he hopes his trust in her is warranted, yet there is encouragement in his eyes as well. After all she is a very persuasive being, and was able to convince him to trust her to begin with.
 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 9, 2010)

As Prello takes the tray back to the bar, she brings back a small bowl of candied slugs. She holds it out to Ava, so she can take one. 

"It is very simple, Sweetlings, I and some retainers need to go to Nal Hutta to attend the lifeday celebration of my progenitor Popara.",Prello says as she takes a candied slug and has one herself. 

"I expect it to be on Nal Hutta for two weeks" as a shiver runs through her body, "to attend the various parties. During the two weeks, you can take small jobs there if you feel it is necessary, but I require you back on the pickup day."

"Besides myself and four of my retinue, I will also be hauling a present for my progenitor. Phylus can give you the details on our itenerary."

At that statement, Phylus pulls a datapad out of his jacket and holds it out for someone to take.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2010)

Ava takes up a candied slug and without hesitation slips it into her mouth. Savoring what flavors she can (and if bad at all, resists showing any sign of displeasure.)

Ava takes up the datapad and looks at the itinerary to see what will be required (as in when we have to be there, to start and how many are coming. As well at the least the dimensions of the 'gift')


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Galen glances at Ava while she eats the candied slug and thinks, _way to go!  You are committed to this business arrangement_, and he smiles approval towards the woman.

While Ava looks over the datapad, he asks Prello, "Milady, are there any special requirements that you will need while aboard?  Also about this gift, anything special we need to know to ensure its safe transportation?"

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 11, 2010)

OOC: Ava can make a deception roll to see how well she can hide the taste of the slug.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2010)

(( Deception 1d20+7=21 That bad, huh?  	)) 

Ava continues to look over what will be required of the group presented on the datapad.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2010)

As Ava introduces them, Naar bows politely to the Hutt. Better keep him happy.

_After the discussions_

Two weeks on Hutt homeworld huh? Naar whispers to Galen. That'll be interesting. Hope we don't run into anyone we know from the moon.

[sblock=OOC]I have returned. I was supposed to be back nearly two weeks ago but working conditions pretty much prevented it. Now all should be back to normal though. And boy that was one awesome vacation...[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Galen whispers back sidelong, "Yeah, little close for comfort if there is a bounty out on us.  But that rube was not too upset when we last saw him.  Rich, but not too bright, perhaps someone else has cheated him again since."

<<OOC: Welcome back. >>

 ______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 12, 2010)

"So how did you like it Sweetling?", as she turns back towards Ava. Prello does not show any indication that she is on to you. But you do notice that everytime, you are discussing the travel, she seems to nervously twitch, or a light nervous shiver. 

As you look over the datapad, the itinerary seems rather simple. As you look at the present, you notice that it seems to have a heating system attached. It would probably be better understood with some with Mechanics. 


OOC: Try a nice dirt covered earthworm with a chocolate cover. It might be more the mental repulsion of the idea than the physical taste.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 13, 2010)

Ava passes the datapad to Naar and points out the present's specification, "Perhaps you can make something of that and what may be required."

She turns back to their host and smiles, "It has a most interesting flavor that I have not had the pleasure of experiencing before today." She then asks in a cautious manner, "Pardon me for asking, but will there an issue with traveling. It would seem that you _might _have some aversion to space travel?"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Naar pokes the datapad and twists it in his hands trying to figure out what the schematics are supposed to portray.

Mechanics: 1d20+7=19


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 15, 2010)

As Naar looks over the mechanics of the crate, he notices it is a elaborate heating system, designed to the keep the contents of the crate at 180 degrees farenheit. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Of course not sweetling, why would you think that?", says Prello as the shiver goes through the body again. 

OOC: Ava can make a resisted Perception check against her Bluff roll.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 15, 2010)

(( OOC: Perception 1d20+8=9. No Dice. ))

"I suppose nothing. I just needed to be sure there were no issues while we travel." She answers.

(Does the datapad say when we are to depart and when we need to be at Nal Hutta? )


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 16, 2010)

OOC: Ava, go ahead and do the reroll, since I screwed up the resisted roll. This will be Perception versus Deception. 

Prello's Deception Roll is 16.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 16, 2010)

((Perception   1d20+8=19 Success! ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

As the Hutt didn't answer his question regarding the present, Galen looks over Naar's shoulder while he is trying to figure out the schematics. He asks in a shisper, "Well, is it a problem?  More importantly though is it an excuse to ask for a bigger fee?"

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2010)

Naar grins and whispers back to Galen. It might be. For some reason he wants the contents to stay at nearly boiling temp. There's no indication what the content actually is though.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 16, 2010)

((ooc Ewwwww...   Imperial measurements  82.22 Celsius for us metric folk... ))


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 16, 2010)

Ava: You would say that she does have a problem with space travel, but she is not trying to let on. It would be considered a weakness in front of employees.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2010)

(ooc Does the datapad say when we are to depart and when we need to be at Nal Hutta? )

"Gracious host," She nods her head in respect as she does not bring up the fact that she's scared of space travel, "From what has been presented by your greatness, I can say that the good Captains have an _interest_ in providing the services that you have requested."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 17, 2010)

Naar hands the datapad back to Ava and whispers at the same time. Ask why he needs the contents to stay at so high temperature. If it's something dangerous or illegal we'll want "a risky job bonus".


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Galen remains relaxed, yet attentive.  He is ready to speak up if Ava should need any help or assistance in the negotiations thinking to himself, _hmmm maybe someone will need to be the hard case that needs to be convinced.  Ava might be able to use that.  Kinda of a good cop, bad cop type of thing._

Galen clasps his hands behind his back and tries to look stern and more captain-like. 

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 21, 2010)

"How long will it take for your ship to get to Nal Hutta?", she asks, as she offers Ava another candied slug.


OOC: It took 6 days last time, but the captains can make a knowledge: galatic lore roll to see if they remember a short cut.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2010)

Galen searches his memory and thinks he saw something about a short cut in the nav computer, "Ma'am, it normally takes 6 days, but it may be possible to shave some time off that.  It is certainly up for negotiation."

_<<OOC: __Knowledge Galactic Lore (1d20=18)  But it is untrained so not sure if it counts.  I did check and no one has Knowledge Galactic Lore.  I thought our prop droid was supposed to have that.__>>_

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 23, 2010)

I think we might be able to cut the time a bit... Naar mumbles as he ponders the route they took last time.

Untrained knowledge: 1d20+2=20


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 24, 2010)

OOC: Both of you remember a short cut that can take a day off your travel, but it is a more dangerous route.  It will go through some systems that raider activity has been occuring.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2010)

After hearing Naar indicating he also remembers the shortcut, Galen comments to the ship's negotiator, "Ava, we can shave a day off the trip with some extra risk.  There are many pirates and raiders in some of the systems we would need to go through, but I think we can handle it. Perhaps it will double our fee?"

 ______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

Ava politely declines another slug, "I shouldn't, I must keep my girlish figure for the boys." she smiles at the Hutt host. 

She looks from Galen to the Hutt and back to Galen again and turns to the Hutt, "It would seem the good Captians recall a slightly shorter route through hyperspace, but it carries much more risk. Five days would appear to be the time in question for this route. Or we stay to established routes for only one day more, with a larger margin of safety."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 26, 2010)

A roll of laughter comes from the lips of the Hutt. "Yes, the boys always want their mates looking good." Prello moves closer to Ava and wraps her arm around her and whispers softly. "If you want some tips on how to handle these two bruisers, sweetling, come and talk to me."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2010)

Ava laughs as well and comments back, "Worry not, I have that well in hand. But should they happen to get out of line, I will give you a call. Promise."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2010)

Galen maintains a stoic expression, not rising to the bait, but thinking instead, _I like her figure just fine, but not sure about this bit about being wrapped around the gal's finger.  But hey, if it helps land this job at a good price, she can say whatever works.  Wish they would get on with the dickering already though._

 ______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2010)

"Now, Milady, we need to get back to the business at hand. The boys are interested in taking the job. Transport of you, your present to your progenitor, and four of your retinue to Nal Hutta, while retaining their services to return you here to Tantooine in two weeks. Current issues, that the gift in question not pose any danger to the transport and the crew on board. The other being if you wish to take a shorter, but more dangerous route to Nal Hutta." She asks of Prello as the negotiations begin.


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 29, 2010)

"Well, lets find a starting point to start negotiations. How much would the boys charge for taking me to Nal Hutta via the normal spacelanes?", says Prello as she wanders behind Ava to take a look at the oversized Feeorin, and the gruff looking human male.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 29, 2010)

Ava watches the Hutt size up the two Captains as she has a sparkle in her eye as the negotiations start. "Prodigious Prello. As you have been a most gracious host I believe that we can start at twenty thousand credits to take you to Nal Hutta using the normal space lanes. Please understand that this would of course cover the addition of accommodations that someone of your great stature is going to need. We would not dare to think to offer you some meager crew quarters for the trip." 

[sblock=OOC Comments/Questions]Sorry this took longer than it should have, but I am quite clueless in how much travel on a transport should cost except the ~ 1800 cr of actual cost mentioned earlier. 

I was also looking at what kind of timeline we are working with for when we need to depart? I asked a few times but did not get an answer. 

If we do have enough time, I am thinking some of the cost I am considering asking in the above would go into making up a cargo hold into suitable quarters as well as getting food and such to somewhat satisfy a Hutt, without going overboard. 

If my price is way out there, please let me know and I can propose a price that my character may know as more acceptable as me the player is kinda guessing. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

Galen whispers encouragement, "Sounds fare to me, add 10,000 more if we need to do it the dangerous way." 

[sblock=OOC]Songdragon, works for me.  I almost threw out the figure of 100,000 credits for starters.  Apparently KT was listening on the advice I mentioned earlier about not being the first to throw out a credit figure.  When you have to mention it first, better to shoot at an extreme rather than be on target, I say.  Let's hope the dice rolls work in our favor. [/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2010)

"Tw-Tw-Twenty thousand? I almost could buy my own ship for that.", she said as she stuttered on the price. "Is your ship a luxury yacht from Kuat?"


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 31, 2010)

"No, not a luxury yacht. Honorable Host you do jest so. I have no doubt that you have the contacts to buy a starship at such a price, but for us without such associates, that may just cover the cost of a used starfighter. I digress though. As I mentioned we wish to make you comfortable on your travels." Ava pauses and seems to consider her offer further, "I suppose we could consider an offer of fifteen thousand credits, Prominent Prello, as you have been so kind to consider us thus far."


----------



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2010)

"Ten Thousand, with the opportunity to seek other work on the layover." Prello says after she eats another candied slug.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds good to me... Naar grunts quietly, then pokes Ava and suggests. Five more if we get into any kind of trouble because of the gift and I'm good. I don't care why it needs to be kept heated but it's suspicious.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2010)

The woman's eyes sparkle at the Hutt's comment and counters again after a nod to Naar, "My esteemed Host, if memory serves the opportunity to seek employment for the two weeks you are otherwise engaged with your progenitor's celebration, was already something that we could take advantage of. Twelve thousand. And... should there be any _issues_ resulting from the transport of cargo or passengers, fair compensation given, dependent on damages suffered?"

((and to throw it out there... _Persuasion_ check of 25 ))

((Sorry to steal much of the thunder here guys...  hopefully there will be more for you to do once we get going...  ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

Galen looks stern as he is supposed to be playing the role of tough negotiating Captain, but he nods agreement to Ava that she is doing fine, "Lady Ava has our support on this matter.  She is a wonderful agent, yes?" 

_<<OOC: Just a quick post before I leave on a 4-day holiday.  No worries Songdragon, this is your show.  I have posted as best I can to help you.>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 1, 2010)

"You have the blood of a Hutt in you, sweetling.", Prello says as she puts her arm around Ava. "I may hire you to broker some deals for me. I will agree to the 12 thousand and the damage condition, but I want to make it very clear the box is extremely valuable to me as the present to my progenitor."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 2, 2010)

"I do aim to please..." Ava says with a wry smile. 

"Understood. We will take great effort to secure the gift, so that nothing will happen during transport. You will have access to see it whenever you desire." She  hands the Hutt a business-like card, embedded with a communications code for Ava. She also informs Prello where the ship is docked. "If you require anything else before departing or to let us know when your present will arrive to secure, please contact me. If there is nothing else, I believe we have preparations to make?"


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2010)

"Yes, yes. I would like to leave in the morning. We currently have 6 days before the guests start arriving.", she says while turning to Phlyus. 

Phylus gets up off of the couch, and hands Ava a small credit stick. Here is half of the payment up front, so you can get everything ready for us in the morning.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 2, 2010)

"Very well, we shall leave you to your preparations and see you in the morning." She bows respectfully and takes up the credit stick before moving to depart. She motions to Galen and Naar towards the exit.

Once outside and a short distance from the Hutt's home she looks to the guys, "Looks like we have shopping to do to get supplies and prepare one of the cargo holds of the Hutt and her entourage."

She contacts Quin and Iggy to come and help. Quin replies and starts to Ava immediately.

[sblock=OOC Shopping]Did we need to RP out the shopping? Looking for some basics...
Simple bed (bedding for 4 retainers)
A little better bedding and the like for a Hutt.
Food (look at and try deal for some Hutt delicacies without breaking the bank)
Tapestries or such to dress up the cargo bay to make it feel like a room, rather than the cargo bay 
Price out some entertainment a hutt may like, but we like as well... big screen holo viewer! 

Anything anyone else can think of?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Galen gives Ava a pat on the shoulder and says, "Ava, that was well done, eh?  So, we have no need to go the dangerous route either.  At least that's what I gathered from the conversation.  You haggled so well, perhaps you can get us a good deal on the other stuff too.  I am starting to feel a little bit stingy right now, but who knows how many credits we will need to keep our ship running." 

_<<OOC: No idea what a female Hutt would need for entertainment.  Male Twi'lek dancer? Or just plenty of candied grubs and alcohol?>>_
______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

After they have parted their ways from the Hutt and her thugs Naar scratches his head and straigthens couple of tentacles that have tangled together. Eh, I guess we need to make some room then. No way is a hutt going to fit in a cabin. If me and Galen fit ourselves into one cabin, we can give one to the niktos though. So, say you guys go find what we need and I'll empty out the port hold?

[sblock=OOC]Our ship does have quite a lot of passenger space. At least judging by the floorplan there is bedding for 15 (or 30 if those are stacked bunks)  Now I suppose we have given one of the rooms for Ava, and Naar and Galen probably use private rooms too, but the guys could easily share quarters when necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Galen replies, "Sounds like a plan to me. I will stick with the lovely lady and help provide protection and encouragement. Or just carry the shopping bags if that's what is needed." 

_<<OOC: I am ready for either off camera shopping or role-playing it. Whatever is decided works for me.>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 6, 2010)

As Naar leaves to go back to the ship, both of the droids arrive. After asking a few questions, Ava is directed to Lup's General Store for some of the supplies she is looking for. 

Upon entering, there is a large wolf-like humanoid called a Shivasteen at the counter. 

"Welcome, how can I help you", the wolf calls out, with a low growl.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2010)

"Good day.  My companion and I are looking for some goods, specifically to accommodate a Hutt. Specifically, foods that they might enjoy. Bedding of some sort. We also wish to make a large space have a more lived in, feel. Some carpets or tapestries. There is a need to have some entertainment needs, holo screen, perhaps some vids or some sort of gaming that folk might enjoy?" the lovely Ava rattles off a list of things she is looking for, not to mention some nice things for her and the boys.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2010)

Galen follows along silently, letting the woman do her thing.  He takes care to observe their surroundings and be alert for anything suspicious.  He even takes time to search his feelings about the whole ordeal.  

[sblock=OOC]UtF=19 for Search Feelings; Perception Check=11[/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2010)

As Galen lets his senses out around him, he does not feel anything threatening or angry. As Ava starts talking with the shopkeeper, he feels more of the feeling of greed.  

The Shivasten says something in a growling language and a male Shivasten comes out from the back room. 

"Yes, lets see what we have." The large wolf woman creature starts to take Ava through the shelves. She takes her behind the shelves, where the store keeps bedding. 

"These are some of the larger beds I have that might hold Jabba, but I do suggest multiple bedding as he is known to be cranky if he is uncomforable."

The male Shivasten looks at Galen, "What type of entertainment system do you have on your ship?"


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2010)

Ava nods looking at some of the smaller than large bedding, "Well, no Jabba the Hutt... I wish for such a job. A smaller Hutt though."

"Almost nil at present. Internal coms of course. Looking at something basic, but of good quality and it has to be upgradable." she answers the query about entertainment system, "It will have to allow some multi-being play too. Competition can be great for the longer hauls."

((OOC I assume that the ship does not have anything of an entertainment system at present?))


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2010)

Galen shakes his head as well saying, "Nope, nothing except pocket pool.  Perhaps a good holo-vid screen and a kareoke machine.  I am sure the Hutt would like that, everyone likes kareoke."

_<< I could not find the stats and stuff about our ship.  Did we misplace it or just never did it.  I think we should have it either in the Plots and Places or RG thread.>>_______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2010)

Naar decides to let the starboard hold remain as Iggy's workshop and just gather the few empty crates they have in the port hold to the other end of the starboard side. He keeps mumbling to himself about hauling hutt as a cargo.

[sblock=OOC]







			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> _<< I could not find the stats and stuff about our ship.  Did we misplace it or just never did it.  I think we should have it either in the Plots and Places or RG thread.>>_



That would be my fault. I forgot to put the stats up on my vacation. I'll try to correct that and calculate the all the bonuses using our stats. For now, if you have the book, you can find it in the Starships of the Galaxy, page 88.

EDIT: Hmm... Songdragon had posted it in the OOC thread. I copied that over to the RG. I take it that was just the standard stat-block from the book? So, I still need to calculate the bonuses to our stats.[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 11, 2010)

"We do have some basic models like this holotable chess entertainment unit, for only three thousand.", the male wolfman says. "We also have some basic holoprojectors starting at two hundred. With a holoprojector purchase, we will throw in a free holocomedy.", he says shaking her head.

"It's not the best movie.", he conspiratorial whispers towards Galen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2010)

Galen replies, "I probably haven't seen it anyway and when bored in hyperspace it might not matter.  We can skip the chess set though.  How much for additional movies?  Maybe you carry some porn for female Hutts.  Also do you have some sing-a-long vid-music programs, our employer might like that."

Then he turns to Ava and suggests, "Perhaps we should take the time to gather some information about our employer.  It might provide some answers with regards to her tastes in entertainment.  For instance, we might need to hire a male Twi'lek dancer or something."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 13, 2010)

((OOC: What, no PlayStation 5000?  ))

"Good idea," she says to Galen. "I do have lots on my mind right now, I did not think about that."

To the wolfish being, "We do need the bedding. Not that large though. Some nice wall coverings. I want to be able to use them when our current job is done. As well as the system's my companion has mentioned." she flashes that Ava charm, "What kind of disbursement are we looking at the the goods we are looking for? We can come to some, meaningful arrangement, yes?" (( Persuade 30 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2010)

Galen smiles in admiration of Ava's skills thinking, _By the Galaxy, you'd think she was a Zeltron courtesan with her talent._

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 16, 2010)

The male wolfman takes Galen to the side, "Are you looking for anything specific in red listed entertainment?", he says in heavily accented common. 

"Of course we can make a deal, that is why I am in business. This is what I have in the type of bedding in which I think you are looking for."

For the common items such as bedding, 25 credits for barely minimum, to line a good size area for her in multiple bedding levels, probably 75 credits. You can also find types of hangings and decorative items, for a spartan look probably 25 credits, for extravagant more towards 150 credits. 

With your persusasion roll, I will give you 20% off of the final cost.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Galen considers what he knows about Hutts, _Hmm, what do they like?_

Figuring he can come up with a few that the Hutt Lady would like, he asks, "Do you have '1001 Nar Shadaan Nights'?  'Co-ed Huttlets in Paradise' or  'Sarlacc's Pleasure'?  What about 'Slave Twi'leks in Heat'?"

Since he is getting some smut anyway, he comms Naar to see if the Feeorin needs anything.  Personally, Galen is uninterested in the stuff himself.  He double-checks Ava too, catching her eye with a questioning look.  Who knows what habits she picked up in prison.

_<<OOC: Untrained Knowledge Check (1d20=17)>>_

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2010)

Ava nods to the Shivasten, "Well... we will take the layered bedding. The more extravagant decor, please. I am sure that the holoprojector will come in most beneficial to all aboard. And throw in whatever the boys want. I assume you can deliver, yes?" 

(ooc: Ava will pay the simple credits + decent delivery fee, and throw in a 250 cr for the wolf-man. Was the holoprojector 200 credits?)

"I have a few more errand, I may be back later for some more." 

She invites Galen along as she goes and and attempts to gather some information about Prello.

[sblock=Question]Doing you want to use the dice roller for EN or Invisible castle[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2010)

Galen nods his ascent but takes time  to search his feelings before entering a new establishment.  Then he will peer around on the lookout for trouble.

[sblock=OOC] UtF=24 for Search Feelings; Perception=13

Man, you guys are a tough crowd. I guess I am just amusing myself.  

Personally, I am planning to stick with Invis Castle for all my came until I am not given a choice.[/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 17, 2010)

OOC: Yes the basic holoprojector is 200. Where are you going next? 

We can try the integrated dice roller, but I will take either roller results.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2010)

Off to a cantina bar in the area... have a few drinks and chat up folk to see what is known about Prello.

((Gather Information 1d20+7=19 Spending up to 200 cr to get some insight into the Hutt. Mostly, what she might like... and definitely what she does not like. ))

[sblock=Money Spent]Costs: I would say an easy 500cr. 75+150+200+(vids)+ a PS500 and a few basic games + delivery - 20% discount would get us a decent amount. For a total of *600  cr* with the tip (reduced to 100cr considering we are only spending 500 cr). Unless there are objections?[/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 19, 2010)

As you walk back into Chalmun's cantina, you will notice a few more customers here than earlier. 

As you start asking around about information, the bartender tells you that you might want to ask Oxbell over in the corner playing cards. Sometimes he has some interesting information to sell. 

"Hu-mann, are you interested in playing some Sabacc?", the male devil looking Devaronian asks.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Standing before Oxbell Ava gives the male being an appraising gaze before she answers his query. The woman quietly speaks, "Perhaps. I have been told you sometimes know things and that information is for sale?" She slides into a seat across from the Devaronian. "I might be able to entertain a game, but my time here is limited."

((OOC: How do you do gaming? From the book it is joyous wisdom checks. ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2010)

Galen remains at Ava's shoulder protectively keeping an eye out for trouble.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+1=20).  Sorry cannot do much to help you with this RP actions.[/sblock]______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2010)

An Arconian slides over to make more room for Ava. Another human male signals a waitress for another drink. 

"The game is sabacc. Four players", the grinning devaronian says, hoping to fleece the poor young human female. 

As the card comes out, the bidding starts at 20, then the Arconian raises it up to 30. 

OOC: yep, wisdom out of the Core.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 23, 2010)

Ava sits down and takes up her hand and assesses her options. She plays it safe with 30 of her own credits. "Hmmm... not so good, this round..."

Gambling Check... 1d20=5 ((Gotta love the dice... If you want to roll for me when you do the other players, feel free... Ava has a straight d20, no modifiers.))


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2010)

The Arconian pulls in the chips. Oxbel grimices, as all the money he won from the human male earlier seems to be currently in front of the Arconian. 

"Okay, lets try that again.", The cards are piled in front of Ava as she is now the dealer for this round. 

"So young thing." as Oxbel licks his lips at Ava "What did you want to talk to me about? "




OOC: the top player is d20+4, the Arconian won with a 15. If you want to try to stack the cards as the dealer, its Dex check versus their Perception.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2010)

Galen leans down and asks Ava in a whisper, "Do you want me to give it a shot?  Or is losing part of the strategy to loosen their tongues?"

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2695294/Galen has +1 from Wisdom and +2 for Deception or Dex to switch places at the table. However...
Not being really familiar with Sabaac except from a Star Wars audiobook, but I think it would be possible to assist Ava with a little cheating with UtF.[/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 24, 2010)

Ava will begin to deal normally (no cheating at this point) as she mentioned her query, "I was looking for some information on a Hutt... Prello is her name. Mostly do to with her likes and dislikes, but if you have any juicy bits you might be willing to part with, we might be able to come to some sort of arrangement."

After dealing she leans back and says to Galen, "Not the plan, but if it works, I cannot complain, too much."


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 25, 2010)

"Ah, Prello. She is not as easy to anger as Jabba. I deal with her before. What did you want to know.", Oxbell says as he throws 10 credits in the pot. 

The hand goes around until it is time for the players show their hands, and this time Ava wins the hand and 150 credits. 

"Ack, Lucky Huu-mann. Do you think you can buy me a drink, since my luck has gone away.", Oxbel says as he points to his dwindling pile of credits. 

The Arconian says something in his own language which gets a disturbing glare from Oxbel. The Human sitting next to the Arconian starts snickering.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2010)

Galen moves around the table to view the game from the other side.
[sblock=OOC]Taking 10 on perception for an 11 to look at the other players' hands.  Then if there is an opportunity to help Ava he will send her an empathic feeling to raise or fold. UtF taking 10 for 17 on Telepathy.[/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 26, 2010)

"Luck, she is a fickle one." Ava says to Oxbel, "As I mentioned, what the Hutt may be into, likes, dislikes. Nothing too secretive." she flashes a smile, "Or too expensive." 

She waves over someone and motions to those at the table, "A rounds of drinks for all, please."

"So... what can you tell me of the prestigious Prello?" she says with a smile and charm. (( 1d20=14 Which is a 21 for Gather Information or 26 for Persuasion ))

At Galen's contact she looks over to him for but a brief moment to make eye contact, then back to the game at hand.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

"Prello is of Clan Anjaric which competes with Jabba's Clan Dejaric. Though the interesting thing I hear, is that Jabba has sent her mating gifts, which she has refused. ", the devaronian says with his pointed teeth smile. 

"Which usually is a death sentence from Jabba, but he has not acted against her. This is truly interesting, as either Jabba is totally infactuated with her or that she has something over Jabba protecting her.", he finishes the rest of his drink before the new ones come. 

The hand continues on as Oxbel folds this time, and the human male keeps raising as if he something good in his hand. The pot is currently up to 40 credits per player. 

OOC: Songdragon, I am not done with your rolls yet, just putting them into the scene conversations. I will let you know when to roll again. It might take a little bit to get through them. I am starting with the most common knowledge first. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Galen tries to get behind the other players, they look at him nervously and hide their cards, knowing the young female came in with him. Galen quickly deduces, that think he is trying to help the female cheat.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ava continues to play as she listens to what is being said. "You don't say. Hutts can be... difficult to deal with."

She eyes the human with his cards attempting to tell if he is bluffing or not... (Perception 1d20+5=16  She folds if he is not, pushes forward if he is bluffing)

((ooc: No worries.  ))


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 27, 2010)

"You said it.", as Oxbel starts laughing. "Her father Popara is unusual for a Hutt also. He doesnt run spice, run extortion scams, and every thing else that a normal Hutt does. Yet he seems to have a talent for finding the niche in the market and making a bundle of money."

Looking hard at the human and going with her feelings, Ava slides her cards back to the dealer folding her hand. 

The human winds up winning the hand and scooping up the credits. The human starts dealing the cards. 

"Prello though is even worse about it then her father, she actually shows loyalty and concern for her employees. ", Oxbell really starts laughing again really hard. "Like anyone could believe a Hutt could care about them."

The players throw in 10 credits as ante for the next hand. Ava looks down at her hand, and sees that she has a nice hand, but if she wants to risk it, she has the start of a pot winning sabacc hand. 

OOC Songdragon, take 40 credits off for folding last hand.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 28, 2010)

"You never know. Could be some elaborate plan to give others a false sense of security before hitting them with some real nasty." Ava shrugs and comments, "Hutts though, you do your best to roll with the good times and get out of the way for the bad."

She sips at her drink as she looks over her hand in an assessing manner. Liking what she sees, she goes for the sabacc hand.

((ooc: noted))


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2010)

Having cleared the port hold Naar realises how much space they actually have and gets and idea. Or actually he gets two ideas but they can be easily rolled into one. He taps to the comm systems and hails Galen.

Hey, I had an idea. Hutts like gladiator matches, and what are we two? Remember those small rings that they had for one-on-one hand to hand matches? We could build one of those. Just get a round platform and ring it with electro-rods...

He pauses just for a second and continues.

And you know what. I've always wanted one of those grav-pool tables. So we could use the platform to put one of those on it too when we don't need it as a ring.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Galen answers the comm-link call and moves away from the table to gain some privacy, "Hey, guess where we are.  Playing Sabaac back at the cantina."

"Hmmm, grav pool sounds good, same with a ring.  Makes for some interesting training if nothing else."  

"Why don't you come to the cantina if you are finished, and all three of us can go look into the possibility.  Ava is negotiating genius, probably able to charm a hungry Gamorrean out of his lunch.  You like the porn I picked out for you?"

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm done here. I'll be there shortly.

Naar was a bit curious to see Ava's negotiation skills now that Galen had praised her so. So he heads to the cantina to join the two.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 30, 2010)

As Ava raises again, she is holding the idiot,  while she is holding the two and three of sabers in the distruptor field to prevent it from changing. All three of the cards make up the Idiot's array, which can win not only the pot in front of her, but the slowly building sabacc pot. But she needs to cash in rapidly before the randomizer kicks in and she loses the idiot. 

"Ain't that the truth, sweet thing. I have never met a hutt that I would call a friend. I remember that one fixer she had, someone kidnapped him, and she organized a rescue team to get him back. If it was Jabba, a starship would have found him floating in space."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 30, 2010)

She watches Galen step away and considers that while she could take these beings for all they are worth, best to be fair and not too greedy. Not to mention, she likes to win when she can. 

When it comes to her turn/ or when she can lay down her cards, she says in an apologetic way, "Well boys... I am afraid I have some bad news for you..." She plays the Idiot's array. She flashes her smile and bats her eyes in that way that drives the guys wild.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2010)

Galen disconnects the comm-link call after saying, "Alright see ya soon."

He returns to observing the Sabaac game with some anticipation of Ava fleecing these guys.  Truly she is a force to be reckoned with.  He doesn't interrupt her concentration though; the news of Naar's arrival and ideas can wait.

______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 30, 2010)

"Bah", said Oxbel as he throws the cards into the middle of the table. 

Ava starts pulling in the money from the pot in the middle of the table, as well as the sabacc pot on the side of the table. 

"You certainly have a lucky touch today, sweet thing.", flashing his toothy smile at Ava. 

"Yes, very lucky.", the human male states.



OOC: The table pot is worth 200 credits, the sabacc pot is worth 1,100 credits.

Natural 20 Songdragon, congrats.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 2, 2010)

"I suppose Lady Luck likes me today... I am sure that one of you will attract her next time." She says making sure that there are no hard feelings, or she is going to get shot. "Let me get you three another round, but afterward, I will need to depart. I will be back soon, to let you win back your credits."She stands and looks about...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2010)

Galen gives Ava a smile and a pat on the back, before motioning that they sit down at a private booth, "Good show. Naar called and he'll be here soon.  Find out enough about our employer?"

He will pass along Naar's ideas for purchases while they wait the few minutes for him to show up.

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 5, 2010)

"You not bad for a human", says Oxbel as the waitress brings the next group of drinks. 

Ava leaves the credits and a tip on the waitress' tray before she leaves for Galen's booth in the back. She hears a slight mumbling from the table behind her as she moves away from it. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Naar walks into Chalmun's and sees Ava and Galen back at the corner table.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2010)

Naar walks to the table and pulls a chair. So, did you tell her my idea? He asks Galen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Galen replies, "Yeah, I did.  I was waiting for her thoughts on the subject when you walked up.  She just cleaned out those suckers over there."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2010)

Way to go. I've got a few hundred creds to go for the eguipment. He says and nonchalantly sips from Galen's glass. Eugh, what is that. I think I'll order something else.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2010)

Mir nods to Naar as he sits and comments, "I do not mind either of the ideas Naar has come up with." She sips her drink, "Do not worry Narr, we have some up front credits from Prello to get the equipment. Considering it is for your ship and all, do not spend out of pocket unless you have too."

She then comments on what she has learned, "Of what I can glean from Prello, is that she cares. Cares more than a normal Hutt does. So I doubt she will screw us over and the like, as long as we deal with her fairly."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Galen chuckles at Naar, "Tastes like piss if you ain't used to it, eh?"

Then he downs the rest of it and suggests, "Well, maybe we should see about finishing up that shopping straight away.  We might need to do more setting up of these new purchases before we are ready to lift off."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 8, 2010)

"Sounds good." Ava comments, "Watch our backs as well. I do not think all present at the game, were happy with my win."

Ava approaches the bartender, "Hello again..." she smiles and asks who might sell a holo pool table and get some fighting equipment.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2010)

Galen follows behind and says, "Sure thing." He remains on the lookout for nefarious revenge seekers and searches his feelings to see if he is in danger of being attacked.

_<<Take 10's on Perception (11) and UtF (17)>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 10, 2010)

"Weapons, I would go see Kayson. He has some stuff in his shop that I wouldn't even know what to do with.", then pausing for a second, "as for the entertainment stuff, I would suggest Lup's store down a couple of blocks. "

Lup's sounds like the directions back to the general store where you bought the bedding. He will give you directions over to Kayson's also. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Galen extends his feelings outward, he does sense some hostility from the table. But so far, no one has reached for a blaster.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2010)

"Thank you once again." she says to the Bartender with a smile... and looks to galen and Naar, "Lets go..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

Galen replies, "Yeah, I will follow you out." 

He remains on the lookout for those unhappy gamblers following them during their trip to the stores.  Every ten minutes he will search his feeling to see if he is in danger of being ambushed or attacked.

_<<Take 10's on Perception (11) and UtF (17)>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 12, 2010)

Ava leads Galen and Naar off in the direction of Kayson's shop.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 13, 2010)

Walking into Kayson's, you notice that the interior walls are covered in all sorts of personal weaponry. There are some weapons that you have never even see before and have no idea it works. 

Moving towards the counter, you see a large alien behind the counter talking to a couple of Mos Eisley police officers. In one of the officer's hands is a oversized heavy blaster that he is picking up to test the weight and feel of the weapon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2010)

Galen suggests, "I will keep a lookout for our friends from the cantina.  You two can conduct the business." He stays near the entrance to watch for trouble coming down the street.  He will search his feeling again to be sure nothing bad will happen.

_<<Take 10's on Perception (11) and UtF (17).  Honestly, unless there is a planned encounter or something, I am kinda ready to move along to get our trip underway.>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't need guns. Naar says and slaps his fist against his other hand. But that thing looks curious...


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

"That is an... interesting specimen." Ava replies. She casts various glaces about the shop looking at what is available as she waits for the proprietor to fishing with the two officers.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 17, 2010)

Within the force, Galan does not feel any trouble coming.


As the two police officers are still checking out the heavy blaster pistol, Kayson comes towards Naar and Ava. "How may I help you?"


OOC: Unless someone is looking for something particular, do all of you just want to move onto the trip?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 17, 2010)

( I am fine for moving on... if Naar wants to buy something Ava can help get it at a decent or really good price... +12 persuasion/+7 deception )


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2010)

After everyone gets some rest, Galen finishes helping Naar setup the rest of the entertainment for the Hutt.  Then he heads to the cockpit to begin pre-flight checks, "Ava, do we have an idea when our passenger and her entourage will be here?  I am pretty much ready to go on the pre-launch checks.  Once they are settled in we can lift off this backrocket ball of sand and burn sky until we see lines." He keeps an eye out for their passengers so he can open the loading ramp and let them in.

_<<Assumed we are moving along. >>_
______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 23, 2010)

At the enterance of the docking bay, Galen can see the small commotion of Prello arriving on her specially modified speeder. The back of the speeder does seem to be loaded with a lot of luggage and the large package with the heating systems. 

Loading goes expected, as a loader droid works for about twenty minutes moving all the packages in. 

Showing Prello to her cargo bay, converted into the hutts room, she notices the extra mattress on the floor and tries them out, while her four nikto guards get their gear setup for the trip. 

"Not exactly a Kuat Princess line, but it will do. ", says Prello as she sits upon the mattresses. 


OOC: Is the heated package going some where special or just into the cargo hold?

Blackrat: Was there a specific weapon you were looking for at Kaysons?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2010)

After getting Prello and her entourage settled into the starboard side cargo hold (area 14),  Galen suggests, "Mistress Prello, we can secure the special cargo here or if you wish we can put it into a smaller storage area with a closed door. Do you have a preference Ma'am?" 

_<<Galen is referring to the small storage areas 21 or 22.>>_
[sblock=Frozen Star Layout]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 24, 2010)

"Greetings most paramount Prello. If you have a need of anything while we are traveling, do let one of us know." she then waits for the Hutt to answer Galen's query.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 26, 2010)

"It is very valuable, lock it up please.", she says as she settles into the mattress nest. "This is my progenitor's lifeday present. Nothing must happen to it."

She surveys her room again, and sees the four brown nikto guards getting their spaces in order.


Prello turns back to the green nikto, Phylus and speaks to him in Huttese. "Go ahead and finalize the rest of the transactions with Valarian. Tell her that as long as Jabba is inconvienced, I will consider this a successful partnership."

Phylus bows to his glorious patron and walks off the ship, while a dozen men follow him back to her townhouse.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2010)

Naar pokes out of the cockpit and heads to the engine room. Everything's ready back there, I just need to give the engine a kick...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Galen nods, "Very well, ma'am.  I will show one of these gents where we have it stored.  Lift off will be in a few minutes." 

With Iggy's help he will put the gift into the starboard side storage area (area 22) and lock the door.  Then he will tell Ava, "I think we are ready for departure."

He heads to the cockpit and settles into the pilot's chair, beginning to make final pre-flight checks, "Naar, starboard and port side engines; nominal. Shield generator on standby; nominal.  Weapons check, status orange; all on safe. Reactor spooled; power at 100% efficiency.  _Frozen Star_ is ready for departure soon as you guys take a seat." 

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 28, 2010)

Ava takes up the systems operator position and monitors the ongoing activities of the ship., "Looks good... Captain." She taps a few buttons to

Quin is about the engineering, watching over things there. Beeping along in a merrily fashion.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 30, 2010)

"Frozen Star, this Mos Eisley Control, you are cleared for lift off on a trajectory of 145.6 at sub-orbital speed.", comes across the loudspeakers ing the cockpit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2010)

Galen pauses a moment to search his feelings on following the trajectory given. Assuming there is no adverse consequences, the pilot acknowledges, "Mos Eisley Control, _Frozen Star_, copy.  Lifting off and following trajectory 145.6.  _Frozen Star_ out." 

He grins to the others in the cockpit, "We are on our way, let's burn sky until we see lines."

The freighter lifts from her landing skids, Galen pushes the button to retract them as the _Frozen Star_ pivots 180 degrees and slowly pulls away from the landing pad.  Rotating the nose up, she accelerates for orbit. 

He activates the shields and flips the weapons into standby, "Someone want to run a sensor sweep as we reach orbit?" 

_<<Take 10 on UtF: Search Feelings for a 17 to beat a DC 15.>>_

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2010)

"I can do that..." 

Computer Use 1d20+6=16
((I cannot remember and could not find if the skills for a starship modifi my roll, or if I use those instead of my base skill?))


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC: If I remember right, you use your straight skill roll unless special equipment on the ship give you a bonus. 

The perception skills and such listed on the ship are the standard rolls for the GM, if the crew is normal and the ship holds nothing but NPCs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Galen takes a look around to see if there are any contacts to worry about as they depart Tatooine's gravity well.






_<<_Perception (1d20+1=16)_>>_

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 6, 2010)

As Galen sets his course for the first astrogation jump point provided by the astromech's computer. His feelings reach out and he feels no hostile thoughts or danger feelings coming from the force. Within a few minutes, he pulls the level to enter hyperspace and the white lines from the accelerated movement show up outside the cockpit window,

Looking down at the timer, there is another 12 hours before coming out of hyperspace to make a positional change for the next hyperspace jump.

In the lounge/cargo hold that has been converted for Prello's use, she engages Ava in small talk. While Naar and Galen make use of the new holo-pool table. 

The hours pass, as the crew and passengers of the Frozen Star start to get into the mood of several days of travel. Almost 12 hours later, Galan hears the warning of the autopiloting systems telling him that the ship is coming out of hyperspace.

With the flip of the hyperspace lever, the stars revert back to their normal look. But out in the distance, Galen sees a small white object that does not look like a star. It seems to be small, but long and at least twice as big as the Frozen Star. 

OOC: Perception check please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2010)

Galen, on hearing the alarm go off, tells everyone in the crew, including the droids, "We dropped out of hyperspace unexpectedly.  All crew head to the bridge."

_<<Perception (1d20+1=3) & UtF: Search Feelings to see if things are going to be bad, Take 10 for 17__
I imagine everyone can go to the cockpit and roll.>>_

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Ava and Quin make it up to the cockpit. Ava looks out and wonders what is ahead of them. The droid, though parks itself in the sensor station plugging itself in to the station and uses the the ships systems to scan the "thing" before them. "What do we have here?"

Ava Perception 1d20+5=24

Quin Computer Use 1d20+13=17


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 7, 2010)

Galan looks at the object in space, while he slows the ship down by firing the thrusters. He is not familiar with the ship in space, but his feelings are telling him danger is in front of him. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Seeing the object in front of her, Ava instantly recognizes it as a Imperial Customs Corvette. They have not changed to an intercept course yet, so the Frozen Star might be just out of sensor range. 

With her fingers flying on the ops station, she turns off the integrated IFF signal broadcasting Frozen Star's registry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2010)

Galen hands flying on the controls, turns the _Frozen Star_ around and mentions to Ava, "I have a bad feeling about that unknown contact.  We are going EMCON, no transmitting of any kind, passive sensors only."

He leaves the shields and weapons in standby. He flies defensively and trying to open the distance between them and the contact.  He is on the lookout for any space debris or other cover that might be within range.

_<<__EMCON is Emissions Control (Military Lingo). I am assuming leaving those items off means their emissions cannot be detected.>>_

______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 7, 2010)

"That... is an Imperial Customs Corvette..." Ava states... "We want to be elsewhere, like, yesterday."

After her tapping, "We are no longer broadcasting our registry."

"So, boys... how good of pilots are you?" She asks, more than a little nervous.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2010)

Galen replies to Ava, "Thanks. I hope I am good enough, we should be leaving that Imp 'vette behind us now. Let me know if you or Quin pick up anything more on the passive scans."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmph... Imperials... I'll man the gun, just in case. Naar grumbles, still somewhat grouchy for losing all the grav-pool rounds to Galen. He doesn't know how, but he's sure his friend cheated somehow. Grumbling all the way he squeezes himself to the gunnery station.

A moment later he comes back up again. You guys have any idea how tight that space is? Let's put the droid there, I'll help Galen. I need to strip unnecessary electronics out before I go there.

OOC: Forgot we still have Iggy on board, if KT is ok that we use him as our gunner until I can pick heavy weapons


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 9, 2010)

Galen tries to cut away from the corvette to its rear and at a hard angle. He is putting some good distance between the two ships. As Ava watches it on passive radar, she notes that it is starting to turn. 

Ava: Computer Ops roll for you to predict the radius and angle of the turn. 
Quin may assist you on this roll. 

I also need an astrogation roll for Quin to see about getting to the next jump point. The higher the roll the shorter amount of time before the ship can jump to hyperspace. If you have him assist you, then he will need to take the action on the next round. 

Galen: Piloting check is dependent on Ava's Computer Ops roll, as she is providing you the data on the other ships turn. So go ahead and roll it, and see if you can stay on the oblique angle moving away. 


OOC: That is fine, Iggy climbs up to the turret and straps himself in. He doesnt have heavy or starship weapons though either. He is still at a minus to hit.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Ava sees the ship turn... "It's coming around..." she taps away at the screen... (Computer Use (no assist) 1d20+6=25)  "Feeding you projected course of the corvette, now."

Quin does some astrogation while Ava is using sensors...    1d20+13=30 "Projected coordinates for jump into hyperspace, calculated. You may proceed when ready."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Galen yanks the controls hard flipping the freighter upside down spatially, but the artificial gravity is keeping everything down as the stars streak across the cockpit's window. "By the stars! Keep... it... coming... _Frosty_... That's it, turn and burn! Alright! Let me know what I can punch it."

_<<Pilot (1d20+7=24)>>_

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2010)

Naars fingers fly on the console as he keeps the stabilisers following Galen's stunts and diverts some power to the maneuverability.

OOC: Aid another on pilot check: 1d20+6=21


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 11, 2010)

Just as Galen lines up for the final jump point. Over the speakers in the cockpit, the following is heard. 

"Unidentified freighter, shut down your engines and prepare to be boarded."

Looking back at the passive sensor data, Ava notices that the corvette has noticed them and is moving towards the Frozen Star pretty quickly. 

Galen smiles as he knows it is way too late to catch them as he pulls the lever and the stars seem to melt away as the Star jumps to hyperspace.

OOC: Great rolls guys, they saw you just as you jumped.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2010)

"Nicely done boys..." Ava says... She taps a few buttons and turns the transponder back on. "We were noticed, but they do not know who we were. We will have to watch ourselves. But what else is new." She laughs.

"I will go down and let Prello know that all is well." She gets up and heads to the cargo hold.

She lets Prello know that everything is fine and we are on schedule for arrival at our destination.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2010)

Galen relaxes once they are back in hyperspace. "Well, that was close.  Wonder why they wanted to stop us?  We haven't done anything wrong... yet."

He follows Ava to see if Prello has something to say after being told what happened.
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 13, 2010)

As Galen and Ava tell Prello about the Imperial Customs Corvette. She looks thoughtful, and then replies "They were probably looking for Spice Smugglers. There are a few that go back and forth between Nal Hutta and Jabba's Palace. I don't know of anything else they may want."


OOC: You can roll a Perception to see if you believe her.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 17, 2010)

"I see..." Ava replies... Really not knowing any better. (( Perception 1d20+6=7 )) And continues to know nothing better. "Well, I believe that we have were able to evade them well enough. It will take the Imperials some time to figure out where we might have gone, should they wish to pursue us for some reason."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2010)

Galen studies the Hutt's reaction while Ava describes what happened, not interjecting immediately after Prello mentions spice smugglers. He does say, "Yes good thing they didn't get our IFF signal.  At least for now, they don't know who we were.  I wonder how they got us dumped from hyperspace."

<<Perception (1d20+1=17)>>
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Ava considers Galen's query in general and wonders what the Imperials might use as their common tactics for getting and tracking ships...

(( Knowledge (tactics) 1d20+6=17 ))


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 20, 2010)

Galen has his doubts, but can not any real flaw in Prello's logic. 

As Ava sits there pondering Galen's question there are a couple of identifiers for a ship taken by the BoSS (Bureau of Ships and Services). 

OOC: 

1) The IFF signal and the frequency it is on. Having a disable switch is a common smuggler trick and is illegal if found. Also having more than one IFF signal is also illegal if caught. 

2) At the time of the ship being registered with the BoSS, they took a number of engine readings (kind of like a human fingerprint). It takes more than a few minutes to get a detailed scan for the Imperials to run backwards and identify the ship. (Lots of time and lots of money. This would have to be a very dastardly crime or they are tracking a wanted fugitive known to be on the ship for this one to occur). 

3) Some of the markings can be identified also. Like in the first movie where the ensign says to Lord Vader, the ship has the markings of a freighter that blasted its way out of Mos Eisley. This is not an exact quote. The markings must be pretty distinctive for this to be done. One of the later books said that a friend of Han's could recognize the Millenium Falcon by her rust pattern.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2010)

Galen decides to ask Prello about the spice smugglers, "Milady, can you tell more to satisfy my curiosity about this spice smuggling.  Is it only Jabba that deals in the spice or are all the Hutt Lords involved?"

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Nov 23, 2010)

"There are many Hutts that are willing to exploit the profits of spice smuggling. Though on Tatooine, Jabba is the main source of these dangerous drugs.", Prello says as she bites the head off of an insect as big as Galen's hand, then licks her lips as she tosses the rest of the body in her mouth. "I have heard Lady Valarian might run some spice, but she makes sure that the quantity is small enough for Jabba not to notice."

From his previous stay on Kessel, Galen is well aware of what spice does and how the imperials use the criminals as slave labor to mine the spice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

Galen doesn't have any more curiosity about spice smuggling and thanks Prello for the indulgence.  Turning to Ava, he looks to see if she has any comments about that particular business.

"Not sure if trying to get into that business would be a good idea, but one can never know for sure.  High risk usually means high profits."

_<<OOC: Not sure Galen has ever been to Kessel.  I think that was Naar, maybe?>>_
______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Dec 5, 2010)

Prello holds out a candied space slug to Galen, "But of course, dear. There are so many more ways to make money then trying to kill your own clients. Depending on how well the trip goes, then we will see if you can experience them."




OOC: It probably was Naar, and you may have heard some of his stories about the conditions there. 

I am going ahead to land on Nal Hutta in the next couple of days. Let me know if you want to do something specific while there or Nar Shadda.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Galen thanks Prello and politely accepts the Hutt treat.  Before eating it he excuses himself to attend to duties in the cockpit and disposes of the disgusting thing first chance he gets when he is alone.

He passes the journey with small talk amongst his companions and Prello as necessary.  He will exercise some to keeping his mind and body healthy.

_<<OOC: Go ahead KT, I guess we need something more to react to as no one is jumping to post anything.>>_
______________________________________





Galen Rapp


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2010)

Naar passes his time in the bridge where he feels most at home, watching the hyperspace streak by and playing something on one of the nav consoles...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bump, KT.  Been quite awhile.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 5, 2011)

As the Frozen Star is cleared for landing at the private docking bay next to Popara's mansion. The landing ramp extends down, as Naar and Galen come off the ship to check out the situation. 

Towards the door to the main house, both Naar and Galen see a hutt patiently waiting at the door next to a jade green 3-PO unit. 

Ava has gone to see Mistress Prello to notify her that the ship has arrived and see if she needs any help with disembarking. 



OOC: Sorry between work, finals and holidays, I have not been on much.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 17, 2011)

As Galen and Naar, approach the green colored 3PO unit, and the hutt, the 3PO unit begins to speak.

"Greetings lords, I am H-3PO, a protocol droid in the service of Popara the Hutt, may his eyes always be bright and cognent.", the droids arm then moves towards the hutt sitting behind him, "This is the Lord Vago, Popara's representive. 

Vago at this time is directing a squad of mountain nikto to the starship to start unloading Lady Prello's possession and the mysterious box. 

Vago will then turn towards the protocol droid and say in Huttese, "Hurry up, Popara expects us."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Galen wishes Ava was with him as he doesn't understand Huttese and is hoping she might.  As the nikto start unloading, he sees the woman exit the _Frozen Star_ along with their droid. 

He introduces himself, "Hello.  I am Pilot Galen Rapp of the _Frozen Star_."

Not really, sure what else to say, he watches the activities of Prello's entourage and wonders what the encounter between the Hutt's will be like.

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 19, 2011)

"Ah, Lord Rapp. I am glad to make your acquantance.  As I understand it, you have brought Lady Prello with you from Tatooine?", said the jade green protocol droid. "How may we assist you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2011)

Galen looks around to see if Ava is paying attention, but then replies, "Well, we are really just finishing up this delivery. We have some free time while we wait for Lady Prello's departure back to Tatooine."

He looks to Naar, before commenting, "I suppose we can take on a temporary job while we wait. So far the money appears to be good working for Lady Prello."

______________________________________




Galen Rapp


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 25, 2011)

Prello comes up behind Galen and Naar with Ava in tow. A few words in huttese are exchanged between her and the other hutt. 


"Come, my friends, Popara awaits us. ", Prello says, as Vago makes a motion for everyone to follow him. 

Once the group enters the residence, it is quite evident that Popara is a hutt of well means. The furnishings are rare or very exotic pieces, even the wood of the doors are considered very expensive. In the alcoves, beautiful and exquisite pieces of art are prominently displayed. 

Vago rattles more words off in Huttese as H-3PO translates. "You should consider yourselves very lucky that the great and honorable Popara wishes to meet you."

Vago steps to the side of a heavy muskwood door as he motions you onward. But before he can hit the switch to open, it opens and a huge broad-shouldered wookie storms through. The wookie stands in front of Galen and starts growling. Galen believes that he wants to get through.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

Game Closed


----------

